# Delivery days away



## muf722 (May 20, 2008)

Im told to expect delivery of my new TT 8S in the week spanning 17-22 november  
Build date was 24 October, so its a 4 week transport from factory to Sweden.
Its a big unknown how big a jump it will be to go from my present 6 year old TTS S-tronic to the new manual front drive DIESEL!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

muf722 said:


> Im told to expect delivery of my new TT 8S in the week spanning 17-22 november
> Build date was 24 October, so its a 4 week transport from factory to Sweden.
> Its a big unknown how big a jump it will be to go from my present 6 year old TTS S-tronic to the new manual front drive DIESEL!


Lucky old you, where did you order your's from to get it so quick?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looking froward to pictures and videos!


----------



## muf722 (May 20, 2008)

I missed the launch of the configurator by a week, but ordered soon after. Initial delivery was set at week 49-50. Since then it has improved to week 47.
For pictures lets hope for some winter sun. Im afraid I went for the grey paint.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

muf722 said:


> I missed the launch of the configurator by a week, but ordered soon after. Initial delivery was set at week 49-50. Since then it has improved to week 47.
> For pictures lets hope for some winter sun. Im afraid I went for the grey paint.


Lets hope my order progresses earlier than the conservative 9 month estimate given by my dealer!!

On what date did you actually order yours?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> muf722 said:
> 
> 
> > I missed the launch of the configurator by a week, but ordered soon after. Initial delivery was set at week 49-50. Since then it has improved to week 47.
> ...


Our Swedish friend's car will be a left hooker, doubt they will start on RHD until they've hit the initial orders for the German markets...


----------



## muf722 (May 20, 2008)

My new car finally sits in my driveway.
Colour is Monsoon grey
Since the new alloys are for summer use only, Ive fitted my reused winteralloys from the TTS.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Lovely photos. You could be forgiven for thinking that the colour was Daytona!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

muf722 said:


> My new car finally sits in my driveway.
> Colour is Monsoon grey
> Since the new alloys are for summer use only, Ive fitted my reused winteralloys from the TTS.


Looking good. By the way not sure if the old alloys properly 'fit' the mark 3 do they?

I thought the mk3 had wheels with a smaller overall size compared to mark 2?


----------



## muf722 (May 20, 2008)

This was a concern for me. The new car being built on the MQB platform. I wanted to use my old winter alloys, but didnt know if they would fit. My TTS alloys are 9Jx18 and the new 18s are only 8,5J. The important bit is the offset. The old TTS alloy have offset ET52. To compare the fit you need to look at the new 8S 19" alloys because they are 9J also. As luck goes thy are ET52 as well, so a perfect match!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

muf722 said:


> This was a concern for me. The new car being built on the MQB platform. I wanted to use my old winter alloys, but didnt know if they would fit. My TTS alloys are 9Jx18 and the new 18s are only 8,5J. The important bit is the offset. The old TTS alloy have offset ET52. To compare the fit you need to look at the new 8S 19" alloys because they are 9J also. As luck goes thy are ET52 as well, so a perfect match!


So the wheels fit thats good. Tyres though are a different size


----------



## muf722 (May 20, 2008)

Do you meen the tyre circumference? I haven't done the numbers but the difference must be diminutive. I have checked the speedo speed against GPS and the speedo shows 1.5-2 percent more. I had the same numbers on my TTS.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

muf722 said:


> Do you meen the tyre circumference? I haven't done the numbers but the difference must be diminutive. I have checked the speedo speed against GPS and the speedo shows 1.5-2 percent more. I had the same numbers on my TTS.


245/40/18?


----------



## muf722 (May 20, 2008)

Yes. Both alloys 8,5Jx18 and 9Jx18 are fitted 245/40/R18 tyres


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

muf722 said:


> Yes. Both alloys 8,5Jx18 and 9Jx18 are fitted 245/40/R18 tyres


Excellent good news - means I can keep my existing winter and tyres for mark 3 

After specing up a car coming in at over 43k I have to look for all the plus points I can find to save some cash :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Congrats and nice colour 

What are your impressions? Does it ride better?

Do you like the virtual cockpit?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Car looks great, nice colour.
What made you go from a Quattro TTS to a fwd diesel ?


----------



## muf722 (May 20, 2008)

tt3600 said:


> Congrats and nice colour
> 
> What are your impressions? Does it ride better?
> 
> Do you like the virtual cockpit?


Short answer: Thanks, Unexplainable high price, better ride and not really. :?

Long answer.

Thank you. The monsoon grey came about this way. My old TTS was blue, so a new colour was desired. Black is beautiful but difficult to maintain. White is no colour. Silver is nice but I've already had 3 of them. Red is sporty, but not suitable for a diesel. I'm left with the grey.

The rest of the questions and why I went FWD manual diesel from a Quattro S-tronic TTS takes a past history lesson.

This year I spend in excess of £6000 in repairs on the old car and it showed signs of other imminent failures.
Both windows stayed down within a month of each other (2x £550), a chip in the aft differential (£5000)
Central display started flickering this summer after a 14 day standstill. Since then it has worked OK.
I needed a new car ASAP. Because of my unsure job situation (I'm in the airlines), I wanted a cheaper car this time. One I could buy with the old trade in and some cash in the bank. I spend £300 a month in fuel, and would like to half that. The Diesel was chosen over the TTS for sooner availability, lower cost and better economy.

Here are some of the up- and downgrades:

Petrol to Diesel. Torque is up. Power is down. I took the old car to Nürburgring in september. Lots of fun. I think the new car is a great commuter.

Quattro to FWD. Quattro not an option on the diesel. Saves weight. Still unsure of the impact of lower winter grip.

S-tronic to Manual. Manual is more fun. And more simple. And cheaper. And more fun!

Quad exhaust to dual exhaust. The new pipes look great. Glad to see chrome on the diesel. Still a downgrade to the old car.

Full Navigation to no Navigation. Audi overprice Nav. The new car already have the screen so why £3000. I've fitted a £200 option

Bose to B&O A big improvement. CD player in glovebox is useless for driver. Album cover art in display is great. I'm still ripping CDs to SD-cards.

Xenon to LED headlights(no matrix) Not a huge difference

Weight 1415kg 1340kg. Yes I feel it! Improves ride. More nimble.

Magnetic ride to standard dampers . Better comfort is wellcome

Leather seats to S-sport seats with Alcantara. Alcantara wins over leather. New seat have more adjustments but my arse is still too wide.

Remote key to Comfort key. I'm not getting locked out but still have to learn its ways.

No Start/stop to Start/stop. Nice and quiet at intersections. Takes an effort to make it work on a manual

Parking brake to Electronic brake. I hate that it wont let me go with the door open or seatbelt not yet fastened. And that I cant release it without pressing the brakepedal

Automatic A/C to automatic A/C. Outlets looks the part. I miss the old design with the outlets partly in the top of the dash, but I guess that Audi wanted to use the newfound space and lowered them. I'm not sure if the digital displays will last.

19 inch alloys to 18 inch. Better comfort, lower price, but the 19s looked better

Analog cockpit to Virtual cockpit. I had high expectations and they are not met. The display looks good and interface is fast. Driving at night I find the display too bright (Yes I know how to dim). Without the flashy navigation (and telephone, bluetooth and internet) there isn't a lot of use for the display. For now I have used the consumption displays and media displays and still find it confusing when to use the left function key or the back key. My main problem is the lack of user options. Audi! Please allow me to configure more. One additional display? Thats it? With a virtual display there should be thousands of options to choose from. I hope for a future update.

£45.000 to £35.000. I did "save" £10.000. The new car feels some £5000 overpriced

Overall the TT is still a TT. I love the great looks and practicability.


----------

